# Hero, Boxer X, DOB 09.10 - Gatwick, Surrey



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hero, Boxer X, DOB 09.10 - Gatwick, Surrey



*Homing requirements:* Hero needs a patient and understanding family with knowledge of how to get the best out of your dog. Hero responds very well to praise in shaping his behaviour. Hero's familys attitude to their dog is crucial as Hero was abused and is a little hand shy. Can get scared but is soon brought around. Would benefit from a basic training course.

*His Story: * Hero was owned by a young man and lived in a flat. Owner was caught kicking and hitting Hero by a member of the RSPCA. The police were involved and he was signed over into care and the man was charged. Hero waited so patiently for 3 months for a rescue place.

*Advert: * Hero is full of courage and devotion. He will serve his owner well and his eyes glisten with adoration. Such is this young lad who strikes you are expecting so little, sadness at never really finding shared love and responsiveness to try to please. Hero was living in a flat with an uncaring family so housetraining may need attention but no evidence with us, as he uses his walks very well. He is civil with other dogs and seems to really enjoy dog company. Keen initially on the lead, but not a great puller.

Hero is a medium sized dog, the size of a 'bitch boxer' with an unusual beige brindle soft coat. Really handsome shaped head. Hero is young and in very good health. Hero is affectionate and will settle into being left for periods but really needs an active life around his day to maintain his socialisation and skill development. Hero would adore training sessions and would definitely steal the show!

Please note this dog is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit Heros thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Hero Boxerx DOB 09.10 Gatwick (S) to find out more and follow his progress.




If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hero has found his forever home!


----------

